
No One Has to Get Their Period Anymore - elliekelly
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/07/why-menstruate-if-you-dont-have/614350/
======
rbecker
It would be nice to also have more research on the effects of hormonal
contraception on personality. There's many studies showing it affects mood,
and anecdotal reports that it suppresses the desire for offspring [1].
Unfortunately the studies I could find don't measure desire to have kids, but
only things like libido, moodiness, and depression.

[1] [https://apracticalwedding.com/birth-control-
kids/](https://apracticalwedding.com/birth-control-kids/)

~~~
andai
I heard it also affects the kind of men women find attractive.

~~~
RhysU
Without evidence I present a claim that I have heard...

A man and woman marries when the woman (is/is not) on birth control. The woman
(goes off/goes on) for family planning reasons. She no longer finds the man as
attractive due to the hormonal shifts the parent mentions, contributing to
unhappiness and divorce.

Anyone have either a supporting study or a refutation?

~~~
rbecker
This article links to a few supporting studies: [https://drbrighten.com/can-
birth-control-affect-who-youre-at...](https://drbrighten.com/can-birth-
control-affect-who-youre-attracted-to/)

